# high stepper roof system



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.roofstep.com/

Anyone purchased this? Used it? Feedback? Issues?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

looks like a nice system.I especially like that ladder lock system.i've been using roof jacks and the pivot system lately.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

so no one?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Those ladder stands would be cool . 
Painting those chimneys suck . 
How much for the system ?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use the yellow boot for the Pivot to achieve almost the same thing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think they one upped me:










and I doubt I can sue for theft of intellectual property


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> I think they one upped me:
> 
> View attachment 11916
> 
> ...




You got a patent on that thing?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> We use the yellow boot for the Pivot to achieve almost the same thing.


Don't know what the yellow boot is, but I wouldn't trust my life to the pivot on a roof. Had one fail, fortunately the employee was only on interior stairs and didn't get too badly hurt. Have talked to other people who had them fail too. Spooky.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> You got a patent on that thing?


WHAT, and admit to responsibility ?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> WHAT, and admit to responsibility ?


Call it "Classic"...double price.

Don't worry about lawsuits, just put on a bunch of warning stickers and you'll be fine.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Necro my own post to see if anyone has used this system yet?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Necro my own post to see if anyone has used this system yet?


I missed this the first time around. Extension ladder sections, roof ladder hooks, and ladder jacks seem to take care of a lot of those situations. To take care of the ladder support one, we have a 4" x 4" adjustable plywood platform that we can use. I feel more comfortable climbing down onto a level platform.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I guess they are going to have a booth at the PDCA trade show. I've also been wondering what its like since I found out about it last year. I'll make a point to check it out and report back here.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I guess they are going to have a booth at the PDCA trade show. I've also been wondering what its like since I found out about it last year. I'll make a point to check it out and report back here.



Thanks I would really appreciate that!


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

Any feedback on this yet? Just curious. We seem to do quite a bit of work on standing seam. Always seems like a chore to protect the roof from the ladders, roof hook etc.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Funny timing, I just a post on Facebook on those.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I really liked it at the trade show. Was jumping all over the display and felt really safe on it.


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw the FB post as well which made me think of them. I haven't seen them on any standing seam. Maybe there is a reason for that.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ProBrush said:


> I saw the FB post as well which made me think of them. I haven't seen them on any standing seam. Maybe there is a reason for that.


I don't think this would work in that situation. It's really just to slick IMHO.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I tested those at the trade show. Really liked them. Was wishing I had some of those the other day. I hate roofs!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Don't know what the yellow boot is, but I wouldn't trust my life to the pivot on a roof. Had one fail, fortunately the employee was only on interior stairs and didn't get too badly hurt. Have talked to other people who had them fail too. Spooky.


What happened? I've been using the pivots for a few years with no problems.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ProBrush said:


> Any feedback on this yet? Just curious. We seem to do quite a bit of work on standing seam. Always seems like a chore to protect the roof from the ladders, roof hook etc.


Depending on the height of the seams, foam pipe insulation. We slip it over the rails of ladders when we're on metal roofs and have used it on the bottom rails of picks when we have to paint over greenhouses. It is a little disconcerting to walk the pick and have all that glass underneath, but it's worked just fine.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gough said:


> Depending on the height of the seams, foam pipe insulation. We slip it over the rails of ladders when we're on metal roofs and have used it on the bottom rails of picks when we have to paint over greenhouses. It is a little disconcerting to walk the pick and have all that glass underneath, but it's worked just fine.


Great idea there :thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Woodland said:


> What happened? I've been using the pivots for a few years with no problems.


One of the "feet" gave out and the thing collapsed.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I just made this gizmo for working on this particular roof system. I figured I would set a ladder beside it in tandem in order to be able to climb over to it. Turns out that I spent all the time making this and did not get the JOB. No biggie, I am always apprehensive when I see something where the prep had already started.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> I just made this gizmo for working on this particular roof system. I figured I would set a ladder beside it in tandem in order to be able to climb over to it. Turns out that I spent all the time making this and did not get the JOB. No biggie, I am always apprehensive when I see something where the prep had already started.


Whoa  Screw that! Back in the day I would be all over that, but I would have to pass on it these days :no:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Don't know what the yellow boot is, but I wouldn't trust my life to the pivot on a roof. Had one fail, fortunately the employee was only on interior stairs and didn't get too badly hurt. Have talked to other people who had them fail too. Spooky.


I used a pivot 3 story's up on the edge with a 6' an it wasn't cool at all .... Scary stuff but it held. Probably most awkward set of angles I've ever had to do with ladders


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sooo I got me one of those fancy high stepper roof systems. I bought a 5 step plank, a 4 step with the top shelf, and the bigger work platform. 

I used it on a 10 over 12 roof without the roof bracket and it was sturdy didn't slip at all. 

Today I gave it a go on a 12 over 12 with the bracket. Awesome, I felt really comfortable on it and it was super easy to setup. 

Mind you, I'm mainly an interior guy so steep roofs and such aren't my forte but I was completely comfortable on the roof and was able to walk right up with ease. 

Here's a pic of my setup for the dormers. The roof doesn't look steep in the pic but it's 12/12. Oh and before someone says it I took the pic before I put down paper and drops. 










Tomorrow I have to setup an extension on ladder on a roof with the work platform using the built in ladder foot brackets. I'll let you know of my thoughts. :yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I bought some summer before last Ryan. We have gotten a lot of use from ours.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I bought some summer before last Ryan. We have gotten a lot of use from ours.


Nice! Did you buy direct or order it through somewhere? I got it all direct for almost half the price I've seen other places selling them.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I ordered direct as well.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, you guys have sold me. I've been tossing around the idea getting some and now I'm sold.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok. About what am I looking at for a five step walk board? They don't have any pricing on the website and I have to "request a quote". 

I HATE that....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok, you guys have sold me. I've been tossing around the idea getting some and now I'm sold.


Well worth it. Even though I don't do many exteriors I wish I'd gotten it a long time ago. 

Today I gave the work platform a try. It uses the same mounting bracket as the platforms and is easily adjustable to the roof pitch. I mounted it on an 6 over 12 roof and set a 16ft ladder on it to the gable end of the house. The ladder feet fit nicely into the foot holders which basically is a metal box the feet go in so it can't slide off or side to side. I can really see the work platform coming in handy for tricky chimneys. :yes: The holders are also adjustable from side to side to accommodate a wider ladder. I really liked it and felt safe (never a bad thing) if your going to get the planks I'd recommend adding on the work platform to. :yes: 

This is the platform I'm referring to which is the 1X2.









Next I'm going to buy the 2X2 in hindsight I would have gotten the 2X2 first.









As you can see all those holes on the top of the 2x2 are for mounting the ladder supports which would make it way more versatile than the 1x2 I have.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't remember what the components cost. It was around $1100 for two five steps and the ladder platform like the 2x2 Ryan linked if I remember correctly. I think they are around $350 each. 

I ordered the ladder platform thinking for sure I would need it soon, but we have only used it to put one end of a platform on and a place to store tools.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok. About what am I looking at for a five step walk board? They don't have any pricing on the website and I have to "request a quote".
> 
> I HATE that....


Just wait to tomorrow and call. I left a message and they called me back in like 10 mins the guy Jack I talked to was super nice. I got the 4 step for $214, the 5 step for $100 (it was used at trade shows so I got a big discount), and the 1x2 work platform was $202. Shipping was about $50 and I got it in 2 days.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dont count out the 4 step. It's cheaper and I find it more comfy to use. You can reach the same height the only draw back is it can only be used as the top piece if you connecting them together.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

How steep of a roof can you put them on without needing to physically attach something to the roof?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> How steep of a roof can you put them on without needing to physically attach something to the roof?


10 over 12 without using the bracket which is steeper than I'm willing to walk without anything.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> 10 over 12 without using the bracket which is steeper than I'm willing to walk without anything.


Normally I just use roof hooks, not sure I'd be willing to just "throw" something up there and trust it, but it might be worth having one for certain things.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I am interested in purchasing this high stepper but freight cost to Australia would be prohibitive.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Normally I just use roof hooks, not sure I'd be willing to just "throw" something up there and trust it, but it might be worth having one for certain things.


Lol trust me I would just throw something up there either. :no: If you tried it those roof hooks would grow very dusty sitting in your garage. :yes:


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Do they work on standing seam? What is it that grips the roof?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PRC said:


> Do they work on standing seam? What is it that grips the roof?


No shingle roofs only. Its a large neoprene pad for anything under 9/12 I think. There is an L shaped that gets attached to the rafters at the foot for anything steeper. 

We have been on them without a few times on 12/12 and it never felt like it was going to slip. We had toe boards below in case it did give way on a large job with lots of dormers.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I am trying to understand how this device doesn't slip off the roof. 

Would it work on a corrugated metal roof ?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> No shingle roofs only. Its a large neoprene pad for anything under 9/12 I think. There is an L shaped that gets attached to the rafters at the foot for anything steeper.
> 
> We have been on them without a few times on 12/12 and it never felt like it was going to slip. We had toe boards below in case it did give way on a large job with lots of dormers.


10/12 without the bracket. :yes: I was on a 12/12 a good portion of the day with it, there was no movement with the supplied bracket. 

Here's a pic from the top of two sections.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Brian C said:


> I am trying to understand how this device doesn't slip off the roof.
> 
> Would it work on a corrugated metal roof ?


I don't think so. It seems to rely on the neoprene pad gripping the granules of the comp shingles. We've used commercial carpet for the same effect.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I ordered direct as well.



I ordered direct too. Jack had excellent service. Tell him you want the Pdca trade show discount. It can't hurt. I got a 5 step, 4 step and the safety brackets for steep roofs. I like them. Will probably end up getting more.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Isn't this similar in theory to all the roofers who use rubber foam couch cushions? I mean it relies on friction to grab. I've done the cushion thing. It's amazing how tight rubber will grip asphalt shingles. That's a nice looking setup.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

capn26 said:


> Isn't this similar in theory to all the roofers who use rubber foam couch cushions? I mean it relies on friction to grab. I've done the cushion thing. It's amazing how tight rubber will grip asphalt shingles. That's a nice looking setup.


Yup it's pretty much the exact same concept.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

That looks like my new must have. Just the thing for dormers.


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Sorry to wake up an old thread but this looks amazing. Even if you have to install the support I like how it slips under the shingles for install. 

Doing an exterior and it has a portion on a steep roof not sure what pitch but I was praying and shaking. Thankfully I had some 2x4 and some screws (roof is being replaced) made myself a climbing area but its still not a great time.


----------



## degarb (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking like these guys are out of business. 

Monkey rack pole ladder brace is out of business. 

I just spent 10k and patented a safer design for a steep roof platform to erect a ladder upon. 

High step does not look like it can do severely high stuff and it lacks several redundancy safety features that my design has. Plus, I have designed mine to hold a ladder weighing over 9000 lb. The demonstration video is lacking key safety steps too. 

My method is far safer and unique. Also no holes in the roof. The former patents on the problem used moronic propping of the platform. I did patent 6 other ways around my patent. 

I just now need to figure out the business plan for getting these to market. I am not sure what regulatory agency needs to be contacted next.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

degarb said:


> Looking like these guys are out of business.
> 
> Monkey rack pole ladder brace is out of business.
> 
> ...


OSHA , maybe ANSI.
why don’t you share a picture of your design?
I’ve tried multiple roof systems. I remain skeptical of finding a better system.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

degarb said:


> Looking like these guys are out of business.
> 
> Monkey rack pole ladder brace is out of business.
> 
> ...


I'd also like to see a picture of your design. Perhaps in your next post you can talk more about the features of yours and less in regards to bashing the competition. Constructively speaking of course, (I'm really not trying to be jerky about it). I know if I go to do a bid and spend the majority of my time talking about how much the other painters suck I stand a slim chance in acquiring their business. It's still quite possible to compare & contrast without degrading the competition. 

I'm not quite sure what you mean when you say, "I have designed mine to hold a ladder weighing over 9,000 lb". 
I mean, I once moved a 46' ladder by myself a few feet, and although it felt like 9,000 lbs., I'm not 100% sure it was.


----------



## degarb (Apr 30, 2011)

I also will add that I don't believe for one second that a pivot failed, ever. 

Pivots are great for minor leveling of one leg of a ladder on dirt outside and on roofs where you can still walk the roof. I use them as anti kick insurance as a brace on each straight upright ladder, where I do not even expect the ladder to kick. I tie, otherwise. But they are not a ladder platform. 

They could be misused, by trying to level a step on a staircase, without proper overlap or proper ladder level, especially on carpeted stairs. The pivot would not fail, but would follow expected laws of physics and the ladder could tip to one side. 

Guys, always tie your ladders so it cannot windshield wiper or kick, if there is the slightest question. It does not take long or many resources. 

I have screwed my pivot into roofs and braced against ladder rung, on borderline walkable roofs. 

However, there are many roofs too steep for the pivot and there is no good solution for scaffolding. I also don't believe that scaffolding is safe or 1 man easy to erect, when viable, which is why, after 4 decades of painting, I was finally able envision an array supported adjustable platform, because on steep roofs propping up the end of a platform is unstable and inadequate for a rubust platform. 

The other problem I have with the high stepper is that they don't understand the vector of forces. I call it the beer can pop top effect. So as the prop of the platform is being weighted, the top position will start to tear away from the roof. The top needs to be secured down. I also think that the first choice of ramp is a long ladder section, hooked to the peak. It can be augmented with J hooks and Jack's, if desired. 

There are several other weaknesses with the high stepper design but I think I should be quiet about for now. 

My patent took about 500 hours of my time, and 8 lawyers, because I had to cover 6 Embodiments to make getting around my patent impossible. The system is rigged so that the regulatory agencies, the lawyers and insurance companies make all of the money. 

The maintenance fees for patents is insane, especially when you consider it takes decades to get a new invention off the ground. Look at the zipper. It took 30 years or more. 

The pivot is not under patent. Prior art, dating back to Roman days.


----------



## degarb (Apr 30, 2011)

degarb said:


> I also will add that I don't believe for one second that a pivot failed, ever.
> 
> Pivots are great for minor leveling of one leg of a ladder on dirt outside and on roofs where you can still walk the roof. I use them as anti kick insurance as a brace on each straight upright ladder, where I do not even expect the ladder to kick. I tie, otherwise. But they are not a ladder platform.
> 
> ...


It should be cautionary to me that someone misusing the pivot and falling will blame the pivot. 

Unless you can demonstrate that the pivot cannot hold 300 lbs, it didn't fail. 

These things are tested for a 10:1 safety margin. 

I have been highering people since 1989, and have learned that there is no limit on how dumb workers can be. If there is a way to screw up, people will find it. Which makes them kind of genius.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

degarb said:


> I also will add that I don't believe for one second that a pivot failed, ever.
> 
> Pivots are great for minor leveling of one leg of a ladder on dirt outside and on roofs where you can still walk the roof. I use them as anti kick insurance as a brace on each straight upright ladder, where I do not even expect the ladder to kick. I tie, otherwise. But they are not a ladder platform.
> 
> ...


I respect all the time and money (and risk) that goes into developing a new product with the idea of innovation (especially when it is concerning a potential method to improve ladder safety and working at heights).

However, no one is going to consider what you are presenting without seeing it, and they wont be able to offer feedback if you don't lay your cards on the table.

Sad truth is, most guys are set in their ways, and don't want new products to replace the ones they are comfortable using, even if it's better. You may get some helpful feedback on here, and you will know if it is an idea worth pursuing.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

(post updated here)

Here's an anecdote:

About 15+ years ago, I stumbled upon something quite unusual in the back storage of one of the local paint stores...

I had been looking for a way to carry paint on my waist, so I can use a mini roller with a screen "hands-free". I wanted to have both hands free for balance, to hold the ladder, and also to save from fatigue and possible long-term injuries like carpal tunnel.

I looked everywhere, and I called anyplace I could think of that might carry something that fit that description. My mentor had occasionally used something he called a "Kidney Bucket" that was plastic and clipped to his belt, so I knew they existed. His design worked, and I would have used it if I could find one, but it was not ideal, as it had to be cleaned everynight or paint would build up and eventually ruin the buckets usefulness.

The Paint Store manager said he had something that fit the desciption, but he didn't know anything about it. Apparently it was sold to his store by someone going around the region selling "door to door" as it were. It ended up in the back room, because nobody knew what it was, and did not immediately recognize its brilliance. It changed my life- literally.










I could use any gallon bucket to apply paint, and it sits on my hip like a old western cowboy. I never had to worry about cleaning the bucket, I could replace it every day if I wanted to, or swap colors, or switch between various colors. Turns out it was virtually indestructible.

I started using it every day. It was especially useful for painting second stories, and working on roof, where it was important to keep ones balance, and maintain three points of contact. The ingenious design, swivels and self-levels, so unless one is careless, the bucket never is at risk of tipping over while wearing it. I soon started using it to cut in ceilings, as well as for almost all other areas where cutting and rolling in were necessary.

I called the store to inquire about purchasing a second "paint bucket holster" which is what we have started calling it, but nobody had any idea what I was talking about.

Long story short... I tracked down the inventor from the patent information stamped on the back of the holster.

The man who answered the phone ( a few states away) said he came up with the invention when trying to paint a hard-to-reach area on a home. He described how he modified the design until it could be made with two pieces of plastic that were joined together by a simple articulating joint that locks together (it's genius in its simplicity, really) this joint allows the paint bucket to freely swivel and "self-level" so as not to spill paint.

He purchased patents, and had injection molds made, which cost him many thousands of dollars, and he chose a plastic that was hard yet flexible, and would not break if dropped. His design incorporated an adjustable 2 1/2" heavy-duty webbed belt (pre made) with fast buckles that allowed for personal adjustment, and is comfortable to wear for long periods of time.

The inventor, Ed Arndt, proceeded to tell me that after creating and filing patents, paying much money for injection molds and having runs of "one thousand" created at a time - he was stuck with a product that no one wanted to carry, and the big companies would not even look at it without paying a fee and submitting it for their consideration.

I have tried to introduce this eminently useful tool to other painters, and it has been met with apathy, and even dismissiveness. I couldn't even give them away at my own expense. I don't know why many are resistant to try something new, but its true. I have used this innovation for years, and everyone on my crew uses one daily. Almost everyone that has ever worked for me has asked to purchase one, or has asked to borrow one to paint their own house.

I have called Ed numerous times over the last decade and a half, and have bought several cases of bucket holsters from him to ensure I have a lifetime supply. After all, it is one of the most important tools I have in my arsenal. He is now in his 70's and has been having a few health issues last I heard. He has been in and out of the hospital, and had given up on trying to introduce his product to the marketplace to my knowledge. He asked if I had any interest in buying the injection molds. Sadly, I have lifetime supply of bucket holsters now, and after hearing his difficulties marketing it, I did not think I could risk the expense, despite the fact that I am a true believer.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Holland said:


> Here's an anecdote:
> 
> About 15+ years ago, I stumbled upon something quite unusual in the back storage of one of the local paint stores...
> 
> ...


I think that's a pretty neat design. Like you, I'm always willing to try something new in the hopes that it will make work easier, safer, or more efficient, but I totally agree that we painters are typically resistant to change. I'm not getting any younger, so if there's anything I find which will allow me to work smarter vs. harder, I'm all for it. My only potential reservation with your device is that I'd be worried about stepping up with one leg and knocking the bucket bale up and off that little indent. Clearly it's not a problem though or I'm sure you wouldn't have been using it so long. Still though, I wonder if could be modified to have a "catching" mechanism for the bale, (like a carabiner hard-mounted to it).


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

degarb said:


> ...However, there are many roofs too steep for the pivot and there is no good solution for scaffolding.
> 
> ...The other problem I have with the high stepper is that they don't understand the vector of forces.
> 
> ...There are several other weaknesses with the high stepper design but I think I should be quiet about for now.


So far you've let us know the shortcomings of the pivot, scaffolding, and loads of faults with the high stepper, yet nobody here is any more clear about *YOUR* product. *Can you include a picture? *


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

degarb said:


> I have been *highering *people since 1989, and have learned that *there is no limit on how dumb workers can be*_._ If there is a way to screw up, people will find it. Which makes them kind of genius.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I think that's a pretty neat design. Like you, I'm always willing to try something new in the hopes that it will make work easier, safer, or more efficient, but I totally agree that we painters are typically resistant to change. I'm not getting any younger, so if there's anything I find which will allow me to work smarter vs. harder, I'm all for it. My only potential reservation with your device is that I'd be worried about stepping up with one leg and knocking the bucket bale up and off that little indent. Clearly it's not a problem though or I'm sure you wouldn't have been using it so long. Still though, I wonder if could be modified to have a "catching" mechanism for the bale, (like a carabiner hard-mounted to it).


it’s a compression fit. The holster has to be flexed outward a little to slide the bucket in. It has to be pulled out again using two hands. It won’t fall out- has never fallen out.

I added my own innovation: a high power magnet that clips to the bucket handle, and to hold the paint brush.

I’m using it right now.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Holland said:


> it’s a compression fit. The holster has to be flexed outward a little to slide the bucket in. It has to be pulled out again using two hands. It won’t fall out- has never fallen out.
> 
> I added my own innovation: a high power magnet that clips to the bucket handle, and to hold the paint brush.
> 
> ...


Seems like a clever design. You mentioned you had enough to last you a lifetime, so in your experience, when is it time to exchange with a new one? Does something in particular wear out? I could possibly see those U-shaped indents wearing down a bit over time and opening up, (not keeping as secure of fit on the bucket)? If that's the case, I'd temporarily remove one side of the bale to fit a grommet over the round metal part where the bucket meets the bale, (sorry, but I don't know the technical term for that part). Or does the entire plastic curvy bit sort of open up over time? If so, I'm wondering if it could be heated & re-shaped? 

Sorry I'm a bit scatterbrained here, but your wet brush resting on the bale is stressing me the eff out, lol.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

About 20 years ago I invented a painters vest for holding tools. This was kind of before the internet was mainstream. I had about 50 of them made up. Had meetings with 3M, Cloverdale paints and some others. Went balls to the walls for about 3-4 years. Spent thousands on this thing that I still think is brilliant but outdated. Hit a dead end when I realized that A: I needed to spend a crap load on patents and B: Get them made in China by the thousands to keep the cost down. That's when I gave up. Still sitting in my closet. lol. Always ticks me off when I see really Stupid stuff on the counter at paint shops, and think some goof is making a million off this thing and it's cheap and useless.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Seems like a clever design. You mentioned you had enough to last you a lifetime, so in your experience, when is it time to exchange with a new one? Does something in particular wear out? I could possibly see those U-shaped indents wearing down a bit over time and opening up, (not keeping as secure of fit on the bucket)? If that's the case, I'd temporarily remove one side of the bale to fit a grommet over the round metal part where the bucket meets the bale, (sorry, but I don't know the technical term for that part). Or does the entire plastic curvy bit sort of open up over time? If so, I'm wondering if it could be heated & re-shaped?
> 
> Sorry I'm a bit scatterbrained here, but your wet brush resting on the bale is stressing me the eff out, lol.


I have been using them daily for years and never had one wear out. I can’t believe he didn’t have success marketing this product. The one pictured could very well be the original one from 15 years ago, I don’t know anymore.

I use rare earth magnets for the brush holder. A slight twist pops it off, but almost never falls off unless bumped.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

@finishesbykevyn - post a pic of your vest.


----------

